# Dewalt 18V 16G Nailers



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

No idea why the price difference. When I bought mine they were the same straight vs angled. I opted for the angled as it gets into tighter spots like baseboards, cove etc. One problem I seem to have is nails. Dewalts never give me trouble but passloads also fit and seem to jamb more often. Dewalt nails are hard to find around my area.


----------

